# 22.2mm BMX stem > 70mm??



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Title says it all...

Anybody know of a BMX stem around 70mm?? It seems everything is around 50 or less... Trying to get my fit dialed.


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

im pretty sure thompson makes a stem thats 65
other than that i thik the only 70mm stems youll find will be for racing
what kind of riding are you doing


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i gave multiple options in your thread on RM...


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

WestCoastHucker on ridemonkey said:


> ok, a few more i found after a grip of legwork...
> 
> Profile Racing - H.I.P. (65mm)
> 
> ...


Thanks man. 65mm seems like it'd be perfect. The top-tube on my Atomlab (22.5) is too short for my body geometry/reach. This is going to be paired with a 3" CrMo riser of some sort.

I mainly dirt jump and mess around in the back alleys of Oakland/Berkeley.


----------

